# PORTLAND INDIANA SWAP MEET



## SHO2010 (Nov 20, 2016)

If any of you have never been able to attend this swap meet check out this video it is a few years old but it gives you a good idea what this meet is like. Enjoy.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 20, 2016)

I just started going last year .good show have found a bike every time so far


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 21, 2016)

That is a great show. I think it was 1980 or 81 that was the first time I went there. It is what started me in the hobby.


----------



## Kruez (Nov 21, 2016)

Assuming the next one is scheduled for July 2017?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Nov 21, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> That is a great show. I think it was 1980 or 81 that was the first time I went there. It is what started me in the hobby.



I believe Infirst went in 78 or 79 with my parents and continued to go and watch the meet grow into the late 80s; I had only been back a few years since; my parents continued to go every year until just a few years ago.

Last year I bought the 1965 Cushman I learned to ride at the Portland meet in 1980(@10 yrs old)  from the man my dad sold it to years earlier.

It was a big deal to us kids to get our drivers licenses (@16)and join the adults on the poker run. I wonder if anyone ever beat Herb Singe(?) at the slow race, he was the guy to beat on his little Powell scooter; I came up runner up one year on a Highlander.


----------



## Boris (Nov 22, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I just started going last year .good show have found a bike every time so far




Battin' 1000! Hope the winning streak continues the second time you go.


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2016)

I will probably go to the next show.Thankfully the Porland Pinhead lives in the other one on the left coast with all the "cupcakes"


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 23, 2016)

Kruez said:


> Assuming the next one is scheduled for July 2017?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think it will be the 3rd week of July in 2017 I will let you guys know when I find out for sure.


----------



## Kruez (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks! Since I live here in Indiana, I don't want to miss it after all this hype.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 24, 2016)

Kruez said:


> Thanks! Since I live here in Indiana, I don't want to miss it after all this hype.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The first time you go you will will not know which way to walk first. If you have a golf cart I would take it, it will save your feet.


----------



## petritl (Dec 27, 2016)

I found this button while cleaning a garage cabinet out, I would have been 15 during the meet.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 27, 2016)

2017 dates for Portland, July 20 thru 24.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 29, 2017)

Coming up soon !!! Who's Going?


----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 29, 2017)

I always wonder when the best time to go is to buy and sell. It starts on Thursday the 20th but wonder if the best days are Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't think there are any BEST days since many people show up throughout the week. Of course if you get their early and stay the whole time, you can stalk your prey as it arrives through the gate.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 30, 2017)

I may only get to go either Monday or Tuesday, are plenty set up that early in the week ?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 30, 2017)

Go when ya can! You're bound to find something to throw money at.


----------



## UncleRemus (Jul 1, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> I always wonder when the best time to go is to buy and sell. It starts on Thursday the 20th but wonder if the best days are Tuesday or Wednesday.



Hey Crazyhawk , Well Wauseon is Sold Out on Vendor Spots  for  this year . Meet  starts officially on 21sth runs  thru  Sunday  23rd.  . I've showed up early on Wednesday and or Thursday in the past (so-so need deep pockets those days)  , but  only if Weather was  a  factor on the later  Day's  . Saturday has consistently been my best Day Shopping . You never know what's going to show up bike-wise . The last two years I could have counted all the Ballooners on one hand and those were mostly ladies and worthless Columbia  & Evans  . More Junk Middle Weights and Light Weights but who want's those ? I'll look for  you there . Remus


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Remus. I'll be there somewhere.  I'll probably be looking at all the cool stuff you or Kevin bought that I missed!  LOL


----------



## UncleRemus (Jul 3, 2017)

With regard to Portland , the last few years I've gone there was not much going on early and frankly it seems to have slowed down a bit . Maybe it'll be better this year  .  Wauseon also always has a surprise or two . Bot meets are  a lot of fun . Remus


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2017)

Would anyone be willing to pick up a bike for me at this show? It would then have to be packed & shipped, but you will be compensated for your time & trouble. Thank you! Mike


----------



## JOEL (Jul 11, 2017)

Coming up next week.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 11, 2017)

I hope to make it,,depends on how deep the water is,,,in Pittsburgh it has rained everyday ,,,


----------



## JOEL (Jul 12, 2017)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I hope to make it,,depends on how deep the water is,,,in Pittsburgh it has rained everyday ,,,



The weather forecast for next week looks good.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 13, 2017)

Whats it looking like,,,,when is everyone going,,,lets hope for good weather   ,,one of my favorite shows


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone at the swap yet and whats the weather like ?  thank you


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 17, 2017)

Setting up questions.    Will they allow you to set up for one day?? Do you have to be a member to get a spot?

Can't commit for multiple days.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 17, 2017)

I went yesterday there were a few people set up already and coming in pretty steady ,great weather,


----------

